# Lets Go! So the track begin...Also thanks



## midlifer (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks to all who answered timer questions across the fourms. After reading and talking with some of you veterans my trackmate system will be here Friday. Now the track chaos. I have two 4x8 flats I will be building this 4 lane track on. I will be moving the track as two seperate pieces from time to time to school, bars and so on. Question 1. semi permenant mounting. This will travel on it's side. What and how to mount the track to the table and still be able to change things without totally wrecking the tracks themselves. I am trying to learn to add photos of this mayhem. Photo 1- 20x10 man cave Photo 2 man cave struggle between slot cars and band space Photo 3 it will happen in this space. 


Peace
JC


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice cave....*

More than adequate. Good luck with the build and post some pics now and then as you go!! nd


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

In regards to Question #1 (portable track, recommendations for attachment):

I think this track is a good candidate for countersunk holes and #4 screws. 

In regards to Question #2:

Hey! There was no question #2? How can you have a question #1 without a question #2? Reminds me of a coworker who always starts these numbered "lists" during a conversation, but there is never anything after the number 1.

:thumbsup:

I came up with a Question #2 for you:

Question #2: "Has anyone seen my floor tom?"


----------



## midlifer (Jan 19, 2008)

*Simple 4x16 layout... what comes after 1?*

Thanks for the input, trust me when I say I'm soaking it all in. 1 is the lonliest number, so why bother with anything else. OK simple layout but not so simple to make it all fit together. Thanks to Brian at BRS for working it over a couple of different ways to make it happen. I wanted as symetrical an 8 I could get with long straights. Due to the subprime financial problem funding to purchase more track, cars and controllers could run into a snag (slow cash flow). But I am so going to make it happen. The floor tom was sacrificed for the track and also because when we play out I never take it anymore I have enough junk as it is. If you know anyone selling used artin track,solid beater cars and decent controllers let me know.

Peace
JC


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Ahh another guy who plays music and races slots!!!!!I play guitar,maybe we can form a HT Slot band.

Keep us updated on your track build progress.

Mike


----------

